# CPU-Kühler AM3



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*CPU-Kühler AM3*

Moin Leute,

ich suche nun für meine neue Hardware einen neuen CPU-Kühler.
momtentan ist es ein Phenom2 BE955 könnte aber auch in den nächsten Tagen ein Phenom 2 X6 1090 kommen, wer weiß.


*Anforderungen an den Kühler*
+
1. So leise wie möglich
2. Gute Kühlleistung
3. Preislich nicht allzuteuer

Da ich mich bei CPU-Kühlern momentan nicht so gut auskenne hoffe ich von euch Anregungen oder Erfahrungen vermittelt zu kriegen.

Verkaufen tut anscheinend keiner CPU-Kühler^^

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Maschine311 (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Ich finde den hier vom P/L her schon richtig gut
Test: Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler - 17.07.2010 - ComputerBase

Kostet so 28€ + Versand, schau einfach mal den Test durch, da ist er mit zahlreichen Kühlern verglichen worden, also kannste dir dann da auch evt. ein anderen aussuchen. Aber Vorsicht der Ninja 3 ist ein ganz schöner Brocken, mußte schauen ob der in dein Gehäuse paßt

Ansonsten sind die von EKL z.B. der Brocken im guten P/L Verhältnis


----------



## TH1984 (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Hallo,

was heißt für dich denn "Preislich nicht zu teuer"? Sind bis zu 40 Euro okay für dich? 
Hier ein paar uneingeschränkt empfehlenswerte Kühler:

Scythe Mugen 2 rev. B:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100

Alpenföhn Brocken:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

Xigmatek Balder:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Balder SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Liegen die Preislich in deinem Rahmen? oder darfs teurer/günstiger sein?

Grüße


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Wichtigstes kriterium war das er leise ist, dann die Kühlleistung und das Preisverhältnis zur Leistung. Bis maximal 50€ wäre ok.
Gehäuse wäre Coolermaster HAF 932. Größe darf auch nicht zu groß sein sollte ohne Gehäuselüfter ausbau montierbar sein.

Der Scythe Mugen gefällt mir bissher am besten, Leise, Gute Kühlleistung und Preislich gut. Balder entfällt da er zu laut ist und über den Brocken hab ich noch nicht soviel erfahren.


----------



## PEG96 (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Nimm den mugen 2pcgh edition oder den normalen mugen2


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Gibt es da unterschiede? Haste vl. Links?


----------



## Kaktus (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

PCGH Edition... teurer und leiser, dafür aber schwächer. Zumindest in der Theorie. Im Grunde völlig gleich welchen du nimmst.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Bevor ich mir den Scythe Mugen bestelle müsste ich ausmessen ob dieser in mein Gehäuse reinpasst. Und so wie ich das gelesen hab ist der Scythe bei Caseking ohne Lüfter, wenn ja welchen Lüfter sollte ich dafür verwenden?


----------



## SaKuL (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

wenn du wirklich nichts gegen einen hässlichen klotz in deinem PC hast, dann nimm den Muggen

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## Kaktus (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Beim Mugen 2 ist ein Lüfter dabei.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Design ist ehher drittrangig, gibt es was Equivalentes mit "hübscherem Design"?


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Ja ist Design nun drittrangig oder ist es dir wichtig..?


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Wie du lesen kannst ist mir die Lautstärke am Wichtigsten sowei das Preis/Kühlleistungs verhältnis, nun wüßte ich gerne welches Gleichwertig oder bisschen abweichender CPU-Kühler ein schöneres Design hat.


----------



## TH1984 (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

dann schau dir mal den Xigmatek Thors Hammer an. Von der Leistung her einen Tick besser als der Mugen2, sieht aber deutlich besser aus


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Wie findest du den oder den?
Oder sind die zu teuer?


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Der Matherhorn sieht ganz gut aus der andere gefällt mir aber ehher nicht. Mal schauen, wenn nichts weiteres kommt werde ich warscheinlich doch ehher zum Scythe Mugen greifen.


----------



## Nixtreme (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Wie findest du den oder den?
> Oder sind die zu teuer?



Du weißt schon dass du gerade den Megahalems für AM3 vorgeschlagen hast und Prolimatech so deppert ist und da keine Mountfähigkeit für AMD-Sockel beifügt oder? Das AM3-Montagekit würde nochmal mit 10€ zu Buche schlagen! Geht mal garnicht

Ich empfehl da immernoch den Mugen 2. Für Silent-Freaks in der PCGH-Edition! Und in ein HAF932 passt schlicht und ergreifend ALLES rein!

*/übertreib on*
Könntest nen Ladeluftkühler von nem Subaru Impreza reinflanschen und hättest immer noch platz für ne interne Wakü 
*/übertreib off*


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Na und..? Dafür hat der Megahalems eine super Kühlleistung!


----------



## Nixtreme (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

und würde zusammen mit Lüfter und AM3-Mount kit mehr als das doppelte vom Mugen 2 Kosten für durchschnittlich 2-3° bessere Temps


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Aber er will ja etwas, das gut aussieht! Und ich finde auch, dass der Mugen 2 langweilig aussieht! 

Der Megahalems sieht da natürlich schon besser aus, aber noch cooler (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) wäre eine Corsair H50/H70, wenn das Budget es zulässt...


----------



## Pagz (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Dann soll er sich nen Brocken kaufen, wenn er unbedingt was besser aussehendes haben will (was ich allerdings bezweifle)


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Hä..? Natürlich will er was besser aussehendes, blättere doch einfach zurück, dann kannst du's nachlesen!


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

die PCGH-Edition des Scythe Mugen hat einen anderen Lüfter womit dieser 10€ teurer ist, so wie ich es gelesen habe dreht dieser auf 800 U/Minute ist er nur durch die geringe Umdrehung/Minute leiser oder sind dort andere lager etc. pp. verbaut damit dieser leiser ist? Weil sonst würd ich mir den normalen kaufen und den einfach von der Umdrehung die Minute langsamer machen und hätte auch einen leiseren Kühler, welchen ich bei bedarf auch wieder hoch Pushen kann um mehr Leistung zu haben.


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Ich glaube, dass es der gleiche Lüfter ist, nur bei niedrigerer Drehzahl. Es sind beides Scythe Slipstream's.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Wenn es die gleichen Lüfter währen, was rechtfertigt den aufpreis von knapen 10€. Weil er von PCGH ist?


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Ich weiß nicht, warum der PCGH teurer ist... Eigentlich dachte ich immer, dass der PCGH 2x den Slipstream mit 800 U/Min drauf hat, aber da habe ich mich getäuscht, es ist definitiv nur eine drauf...


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Hat jemand eine Info warum die zwei CPU-Kühler so eine erhebliche Preisabweichung haben?


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Ich glaube, das kann dir keiner sagen... 

Die wollen halt dafür abkassieren, dass er "Silent" ist.


----------



## beercarrier (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige] - Scythe Mugen 2, PCGH-Edition, Kühler
da solt es drinstehn


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Danke! Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre ist es doch möglich den anderen Lüfter einfach per Bios oder irgendeiner Software runterzuregeln oder? Das dieser auch auf 800 U/Min fährt und somit die selben Geräusche entwickelt oder bin ich aufen Holzpfad?


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Ja, das ist machbar!  Sowohl mit Hard- als auch mit Software. Du kannst beispielsweise einen Silent-Adapter benutzen, wie ihn Noctua allen Kühlern (und Lüftern..?) beilegt oder eine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## elohim (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Bevor du die PCGH Edition kaufst, würd ich lieber einen anderen, besseren Lüfter dazu kaufen.


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Das ist ja wohl klar^^

Ich würde entweder 2x Enermax Cluster 120mm oder 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 120mm USC nehmen. Die sind beide schön leise. Welchen du nimmst ist letztendlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Nixtreme (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Was die Slip Streams angeht seit ihr beide auf dem Holzweg! Der Standardmäßig beiliegende Slipstream ist bei 800 u/min nicht so leise wie das PCGH Pendant. Die PCGH-Edition lässt sich allerdings nicht über PWM regeln.


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Was die Slip Streams angeht seit ihr beide auf dem Holzweg! Der Standardmäßig beiliegende Slipstream ist bei 800 u/min nicht so leise wie das PCGH Pendant. Die PCGH-Edition lässt sich allerdings nicht über PWM regeln.



Was ist dann der Unterschied?


----------



## Nixtreme (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

z.b. dass die beiden verschiedene Lager verwenden, zudem hat der eine einen 4Pin-Anschluss (PWM) der andere einen 3Pin-Anschluss (nur über die Spannung regelbar)


----------



## Rayman (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

ich hab da mal ne frage was hier perfekt reinpasst will mir einen neuen cpu lüfter kaufen für einen x6 1055t schwanke zwischen dem mugen 2 rev b und dem xigmatek gaia der in der aktuellen pcgh der preis leistungs siger ist nun meine frage lohnt sich die mehr investition oder ist vllt soger der gaia besser?


----------



## XeonB (15. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Klink mich hier mal ein.

hab einen 965 und ein GA 870 Board, bestückt mit Ripjaws-Riegeln. Welcher Kühler passt den über diesen Speicher, da die die Rippen hoch und die Speicherbänke nah am Prozessor (Kühler sind)?


----------



## csms (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Hi
Ich habe nen X6 1090.Mein Mugen 2 mit orginal Lüfter ist absolut leise und kühlt auch gut.Beim Asusboard kannst Du den auf Performenz einstellen.Bei mir dreht der mit 700-900 u/min.
MfG


----------



## schlappe89 (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Also ich kann csms auch nur zustimmen. Ich hab momentan einen H70 mit zwei Slipstreams ~ 750 RPMs laufen. Die Pumpe (100%) ist lauter.

Einen Silentlüfter wie z.B. BQ Silentwings oder Noiseblocker Black Silent würde ich nur empfehlen wenn man sonst ein sehr sehr leises System hat.

@XeonB: Schau mal die Threads durch oder nutz die Suchfunktion. Das Thema mit den Ripjaws wurde schon des öfteren behandelt.

@Rayman: Der Xigmatek ist ein bisschen günstiger, der Mugen hat ne höhere Kühlleistung.


----------



## Kaktus (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> z.b. dass die beiden verschiedene Lager verwenden, zudem hat der eine einen 4Pin-Anschluss (PWM) der andere einen 3Pin-Anschluss (nur über die Spannung regelbar)



De beiligende Lüfter des Mugen hat einen 4-Pin PWM Anschluss. Und der ist auch einer der leisesten Lüfter die man bekommen kann. Der be quiet ist da kaum ein deut besser. 
Und der Lagervorteil seitens be quiet kommt nicht so wirklich zum tragen, da das Luftrauschen bei beiden Lüftern immer das Lagergeräusch überlagert.  Die PCGH Edition ist Geld zum Fenster raus und wer e wirklich Ultra-Silent will, greift nicht zum Mugen 2. Da hilft auch kein be quiet Sient Wing oder Noiseblocker MF mehr um den wirklich Ultra Silent zu bekommen.


----------



## Rayman (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> @Rayman: Der Xigmatek ist ein bisschen günstiger, der Mugen hat ne höhere Kühlleistung.


weißt du ob die kühlleistung erheblich größer ist oder gehts da um 2-3°C? weil wenn ja auf die kommt es mir nicht drauf an


----------



## Kaktus (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Die Kühlleistung ist bei beiden ziemlich identisch. Hier mal ein Vergleich der Lautstärke bei einer festen Temperatur. Der Xigmatek hat den be quiet Silent wing drauf.
Bei Fragen zum Test.... es ist meiner.


----------



## Rayman (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

danke kaktus aber der gaia ist da ja nicht dabei meinst da den balder? sind ja eig baugleich


----------



## Kaktus (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Ach, ich dachte es geht um den Thors Hammer, sorry, mein Fehler. Allerdings kannst du den Gaia nahezu direkt mit dem Balder vergleichen. Finnenkonstruktion, Pipes u.s.w..... nahezu identisch. Ich weiß nur nicht was für ein Lüfter beiliegt. Allerdings fand ich bisher alle Xigmatek Lüfter nur durchschnittlich. Alle haben ein leichtes Klackern und es gibt eine ganze Reihe von leiseren Lüftern bei gleicher Leistung. Da muss Xigmatek in Zukunft nachbessern. Da finde ich den günstigen Scythe Slipstream besser, auch wenn ich den Hype darum nicht verstehe. 

Würde mir ja den Gaia gerne besorgen, aber aktuell stehen noch zu viele andere Kühler auf der Warteliste


----------



## Rayman (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

gut das mit dem lüfter ist nicht das problem soll eh bq ein silent wing drauf


----------



## Kaktus (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Denka ber daran das die Kühlleistung mit dem be quiet! Lüfter auch sinkt. Denn der Balder/Gaia benötigen einen gewissen Luftstrom damit sie gut kühlen können. Die leben davon. 

Ein Lüfter muss zum Kühlkörper passen. Die Grundidee einen lauten Lüfter gegen einen leisen zu tauschen macht nur Sinn, wenn man den lauteren nicht weit genug drosseln kann, obwohl der Kühler offensichtlich noch Reserven hat oder man Lagergeräusche hat. Alles andere ist Sinnfrei. 

Beispiel der Noiseblocker TwinTec den ich hatte. Niseblocker hatte mich gebeten neben dem beiliegenden Lüfter noch mit einem anderen Multiframe zu messen der mit weniger Drehzahlen daherkommen kann und insgesamt leiser ist. Viele Tests haben bemängelt das der beiliegende Lüfter zu laut ist. 
Habe ich eine feste Temperatur, wie im Test 55°, sind beide Lüfter nahezu identisch leise. Denn es braucht eben einen bestimmten Luftdurchsatz damit die Kühlleistung identisch bleibt. 

Beim Gaia oder Balder wirst du da kaum einen Erfolg mit einem leiseren Lüfter haben weil der be quiet eben auch hoch drehen muss um gleich eKühlleistungen zu erreichen. Und das Luftrauschen kommt ja nicht alleine durch den Lüfter, sondern hauptsächlich durch die Finnen an denen sich die Luft bricht. Für letzteres sind beide Xigmatek kaum optimiert. Optimierungen erkennt man an einer Riffelung oder bestimmten Formgegung die hier kaum gegeben ist.


----------



## Rayman (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

ja de silent wing will ich auch nur benutzen weil ich den hier noch rumliegen habe aber leiser und besser als der kühlblock von amd ist der auf jedenfall vllt bleibt auch der der dem gaia beiliegt das entscheide ich aber erst wenn ich den habe wie laut der subjektiv ist


----------



## Kaktus (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Naja, dann viel Spaß mit dem Kühler. Falsch machst du mit ihm nichts. Persönlich würde ich eher den Mugen 2 nehmen.


----------



## neith (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Also ich habe den Balder von Xigmatek drin und bin vollauf zufrieden. Temperaturen im idle zwischen 19-20 Grad und wenns Zimmer kühler is auch mal 10 Grad, unter Last geht er fast net über 30 Grad, mfg


----------



## Kaktus (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

@neith
Äh... dir ist bewusst das keine Luftkühlung der Welt unter Zimmertemperatur kühlt? Dir ist bewusst das alle AMD CPUs auf AM2+ Boards viel zu niedrige Werte anzeigen? Dir ist bewusst das aktuell lediglich ein AD m C3 Stepping au manchen AM3 Boards richtige Temps anzeigt? 

Und ganz wichtig.... Unter Last, liegt die Temperatur, selbst mit dem besten Luftkühler, immer über 13° der Raumtemperatur. Und da rede ich schon von einem Noctua D14 auf einer 65W TDP CPU. Bei höheren TDP Klassen ist der Abstand noch größer. Kurz, du hast falsche Werte.


----------



## kassi (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*



neith schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Balder von Xigmatek drin und bin vollauf zufrieden. Temperaturen im idle zwischen 19-20 Grad und wenns Zimmer kühler is auch mal 10 Grad, unter Last geht er fast net über 30 Grad, mfg



Und solche ausgelesenen Werte glaubst Du wirklich?  Mich wunderts bald echt nicht mehr wenn die Leute mit Minus-Graden ankommen


----------



## neith (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

Nachdem sie mir Everest, AMD Overdrive sowie noch ein weiteres Programm so ausgeben und der Kühlblock des Balder selbst net mal handwarm is glaube ich diese Temps schon, ja und außerdem passen deine Aussagen doch, kühlt ca. auf Zimmertemperatur im idle und unter last isser 13-15 Grad drüber, von daher net so abwegig oder? Und tschdulgie, hab vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich ihn schneller laufen lasse als normal, mfg


----------



## Kaktus (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

@neith
Jedes Programm kann nur auslesen was der Tempsensor der CPU weiter gibt. Und der Tempsensor von AMD, unterhalb des C3 Steppings ist defekt, das steht sogar in der AMD Errata Liste. Ich teste Kühler für P3Dnow und als wir das TEstsystem zusammengestellt haben, hatten wir einige Probleme da wir AMD verwenden wollten. 

Deine Temps, gerade unter Last, stimmen nicht.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

und was hast du für ein prozessor einen athlon x2 mit 2,2 GhZ auf standardt takt?


----------



## Kaktus (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

@ZaNoPain ™
Meinst du mich? Steht alles hier.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler AM3*

ne ich meinte neith weil er seine cpu so niedrig kühlt


----------

